

WEBSITES LISTED [HERE HAVE] BEEN BLOCKED PURSUANT TO ORDERS OF THE HIGH COURT - DanBC
http://www.ukispcourtorders.co.uk/

======
DanBC
I submitted this so that HN readers can see what is returned when I try to
visit eg katproxy when I'm in a UK Starbucks.

The court ordered blocks are one level of censorship faced by UK Internet
users. There is a list compiled by the Internet Watch Foundation which every
UK ISP (apart from Andrews and Arnold, A&A) complies with.
[https://www.iwf.org.uk/](https://www.iwf.org.uk/)

And then there are the ISP provided optional filters.

